
Turkish authorities confiscate German video interview material - okket
http://www.dw.com/de/t%C3%BCrkische-beh%C3%B6rden-konfiszieren-deutsche-welle-videomaterial/a-19529522
======
okket
Short interview with Michel Friedman in english about the incident

[https://twitter.com/dw_conflictzone/status/77318158971931852...](https://twitter.com/dw_conflictzone/status/773181589719318528)

